# SLP 160 Degree Thermostat



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

This might be a stupid question but can some one tell me where the thermostat is located on my 06 gto. Is it in the block or the radiator?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

On the block passenger side, hose goes from the water pump to the bottom of the radiator.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I was thinking of dropping a 160 in my Sierra...You think it would help things...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

NJSierra said:


> I was thinking of dropping a 160 in my Sierra...You think it would help things...


I just installed a 160 in my car about a week or so ago. The car runs cooler, because the stock thermostat in our cars is a 86 C or 186 F thermostat, your truck might be the same. But the tuner reprogrammed my fans too, they come on at 190 F and shut off at 177 F. He recommended for me to do that because of the HOT climate and how hot the engine bay gets. I checked it with the programmer too.


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

Thats what I thought, thanks alot. I hope this does the trick because it sure gets hot in this heat. Thanks again.:seeya:


05GTO said:


> On the block passenger side, hose goes from the water pump to the bottom of the radiator.


----------

